# [media]¿¿Como escuchar radio por internet??? (cerrado)

## gks595

Hola de nuevo. Aqui sigo intentando solucionar algunas cosillas......A ver, sabe alguien como puedo escuchar la radio por Internet?? En concreto, me gustaria poder escuchar kiss-fm, en ubuntu no tenia problema, pero en gentoo no se como hacerlo. Si hay alguien que escuche este tipo de emisoras con Gentoo, le agradeceria me dijera como configurarlo. GraciasLast edited by gks595 on Tue Jan 05, 2010 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

vaya, yo le dado en "KissFM en directo", abrió una ventana y listo escucho como si nada. Dice que usa xineplugin. Puedes usar también totem-plugin o mplayer-plugin o el de vlc, todo depende de tus preferencias. Esta muy discutido el asunto en el foro, solo debes usar la búsqueda para informarte a detalle, sino pregunta  :Laughing:  .

Si quieres reproducirlo desde tu pc sin abrir tu navegador, solo debes introducir la dirección del streaming en tu reproductor, la dirección es: http://kissfm.en-directo.com/kissfm.asx

Suerte.

----------

